# Peter Falk dies Thursday



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Peter Falk died Thursday at the age of 83. Best known for his character "Columbo"
Thanks to Falk's affectionately genuine portrayal, Lt. Columbo established himself for all time as a champion of any viewer who ever felt less than graceful, elegant or well-spoken.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

RIP Mr Falk

He was also wonderful as the grandfather in "The Princess Bride".


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

RIP Faulk


----------



## Jaybo (Mar 2, 2009)

I will watch that movie about that yucky kissing book tonight in his honor. 

That would be "The Princess Bride", for those who don't know.

Great movie. Great man. He will be missed.


----------



## Dixie (Feb 18, 2009)

Peter Falk? Oh no!!! I just don't want to think of him as gone!


----------



## Evil Queen (Mar 8, 2008)

I thought he already was. RIP Mr. Falk.


----------



## pensivepumpkin (Mar 27, 2011)

When I read the post title, I thought perhaps he was being threatened as of Next Thursday. I just wanted to clear my name in case someone saw me giggle.

Someday, when you're older, you may not mind the kissing so much.

He will be missed.


----------

